

The best, and worst, of Demo Fall 2008 - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/09/10/37NF-demo2008-best-worst_1.html

======
zain
It is interesting to note that the majority of startups at DEMO are hardware
companies while most at TechCrunch50 are software companies.

~~~
Protophore
Is that by design or just by random chance?

~~~
zain
Perhaps it is because it is more likely for a hardware company to be able to
afford the $18500 fee for DEMO, while software companies are generally poorer
and might chose to go the cheaper TC50 route.

